# acerca do tuteio no RS



## Doktor Faustus

Oi prezados colegas!

Eu me empenho em aprender português gaúcho; então, a primeira cosa que a gente deve aprender é que no Rio Grande do Sul as pessoas se tratam de tu. Mas acontece que o régimen verbal não é completo, as vezes o verbo se corresponde com o pronome, as vezes se corresponde com o _você_. Por isso eu queria saber se alguém conhece uma regra para uso de uma ou outra conjugação verbal, ou poderia oferecer ao menos un pequeno listado aproximativo. Obrigado de antemão!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não há uma regra. O certo é conjugar o tempo do verbo de acordo com a pessoa. Mas a tradição gaúcha é usar o "tu" (segunda pessoa) com o verbo na terceira pessoa. 

Bah, tchê, tu sabes como são essas coisas...


----------



## Doktor Faustus

WhoSoyEu said:


> Não há uma regra. O certo é conjugar o tempo do verbo de acordo com a pessoa. *Mas a tradição gaúcha é usar o "tu" (segunda pessoa) com o verbo na terceira pessoa. *
> 
> Bah, tchê, tu sabes como são essas coisas...


Tu tens razão! Mas _sabes, tens _estão conjugados na segunda pessoa. Então, há uma maneira de saber quando usar o que? Obrigado!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu errei. Na realidade, o gaúcho usa o "tu" conjugado com a segunda pessoa, o que é certo.


----------



## patriota

O povo de Porto Alegre que conheço diz "tu sabe".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Cáspite, Patriota, agora fiquei na dúvida. Mas creio que eles usam as duas formas.


----------



## patriota

Eu me esqueci de mencionar que as conversas que tenho com eles são bastante informais... Lembrei que já vi vídeos de professores da ULBRA que diziam todas as formas apropriadas de "tu". Então, meu palpite é que gaúchos de cidades como Porto Alegre e Canoas usem as formas "corretas" somente quando param para pensar no assunto.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Aha, então poderiamos trazar uma distinção entre registro formal e informal. Já é algo, graças a vocês!


----------



## Istriano

Eles usam na terceira pessoa: Tu falou, mas sempre com os pronomes te/teu, contigo, ti... 
_Tu me prometeu que não ia te preocupar _(em Porto Alegre)
_Tu me prometeu que não ia se preocupar _(no Rio, em Brasília, em Santos, em Recife).

No Nordeste, muita gente combina _o tu _não só com _se_, mas também com_ lhe, e seu_...


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Istriano said:


> Eles usam na terceira pessoa: Tu falou, mas sempre com os pronomes te/teu, contigo, ti...
> _Tu me prometeu que não ia te preocupar _(em Porto Alegre)
> _Tu me prometeu que não ia se preocupar _(no Rio, em Brasília, em Santos, em Recife).
> 
> No Nordeste, muita gente combina _o tu _não só com _se_, mas também com_ lhe, e seu_...




Bom, a gente va avançando com precisões. Legal!


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Usa-se muito o pronome "tu" no Brasil (exceto as variações cariocas, gaúchas como: tu pode)? Fala-se na língua tu podes, tu fazes...  Sei que o "você"  se usa mais mas é por pura e mera curiosidade. Obrigado!


----------



## Lorena993

Olha, Guajara-Mirim, no meu estado só se usa o pronome tu quem é de fora. Aqui nosso pronome de tratamento mais comum é o "cê", que é como a maioria das pessoas diz 'você' coloquialmente. hehe Então não posso dizer com muita propriedade. 

Mas eu conheço algumas pessoas da região Norte, do estado do Pará, e todas elas usam o pronome 'tu' conjugado corretamente, na segunda pessoa.

Agora, a impressão que se tem é que na maioria das regiões do Brasil que usam o tu (que, pelas minhas contas, é utilizado quase que pela metade da população do país) ele é conjugado erradamente, na terceira pessoa.

Mas, repito o que eu disse, não posso falar com propriedade porque no meu estado só quem é de fora usa o tu como pronome de tratamento.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Lorena993 said:


> Olha, Guajara-Mirim, no meu estado só se usa o pronome tu quem é de fora. Aqui nosso pronome de tratamento mais comum é o "cê", que é como a maioria das pessoas diz 'você' coloquialmente. hehe Então não posso dizer com muita propriedade.
> 
> Mas eu conheço algumas pessoas da região Norte, do estado do Pará, e todas elas usam o pronome 'tu' conjugado corretamente, na segunda pessoa.
> 
> Agora, a impressão que se tem é que na maioria das regiões do Brasil que usam o tu (que, pelas minhas contas, é utilizado quase que pela metade da população do país) ele é conjugado erradamente, na terceira pessoa.
> 
> Mas, repito o que eu disse, não posso falar com propriedade porque no meu estado só quem é de fora usa o tu como pronome de tratamento.



Obrigado Lorena!  Se eu disser a palavra inteira "você" no lugar de "cê" soa estranho?


----------



## Lorena993

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Obrigado Lorena!  Se eu disser a palavra inteira "você" no lugar de "cê" soa estranho?



Ah, não, com certeza não.

Ninguém acha estranho dizer "você", assim como não é estranho dizer "cê".

Muitas pessoas usam as duas formas dependendo da localização da palavra na oração.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Lorena993 said:


> Ah, não, com certeza não.
> 
> Ninguém acha estranho dizer "você", assim como não é estranho dizer "cê".
> 
> Muitas pessoas usam as duas formas dependendo da localização da palavra na oração.



Obrigado uma vez mais Lorena, você me ajudou muito!


----------



## mateus-BR

No Brasil, exceto em regiões isoladas do estado do Pará, não existe uniformidade pronominal. Até mesmo a cidade de Belém, onde a população usava o tuteio verbal e pronominal, já se sucumbiu às mazelas da linguagem televisiva da rede globo. A uniformidade ainda resiste na ilha de Marajó.
No resto do Brasil, alguns usam o você, outros o Tu, mas TODOS, sem exceção, misturam os pronomes.
Por exemplo, aqui em Goiás não usamos o Tu pronominal, mas conjugamos o imperativo dos verbos em Tu, 'fala você', 'escreve você', 'vê você', etc... usamos também o oblíquo te. Eu te disse, eu te entendo, te amo.
Em contextos formais, evito essa miscelânea de pronomes, e uniformizo o você, suas conjugações e oblíquos correspondentes.
Me gusta la tonada tucumana. Pasala bien.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

mateus-BR said:


> No Brasil, exceto em regiões isoladas do estado do Pará, não existe uniformidade pronominal. Até mesmo a cidade de Belém, onde a população usava o tuteio verbal e pronominal, já se sucumbiu às mazelas da linguagem televisiva da rede globo. A uniformidade ainda resiste na ilha de Marajó.
> No resto do Brasil, alguns usam o você, outros o Tu, mas TODOS, sem exceção, misturam os pronomes.
> Por exemplo, aqui em Goiás não usamos o Tu pronominal, mas conjugamos o imperativo dos verbos em Tu, 'fala você', 'escreve você', 'vê você', etc... usamos também o oblíquo te. Eu te disse, eu te entendo, te amo.
> Em contextos formais, evito essa miscelânea de pronomes, e uniformizo o você, suas conjugações e oblíquos correspondentes.
> Me gusta la tonada tucumana. Pasala bien.



No Rio de Janeiro, fala-se "tu pode", não é?


----------



## mateus-BR

Guajara-Mirim said:


> No Rio de Janeiro, fala-se "tu pode", não é?



Sim, no Rio de Janeiro, no nordeste e no extremo sul fala-se 'tu pode', porém, no Rio de Janeiro, usa-se o tu mais como gíria do que como pronome propriamente dito. Para mim, a forma carioca não soa nada bem, e um tanto vulgar ainda, pois alguns cariocas além de falarem "tu pode", usam o pronome como objeto direto, tipo, "pra tu".
Gosto de ambos os pronomes, apesar de não me sentir à vontade usando o 'tu' com um brasileiro de qualquer lugar que seja. Mas, se algum dia eu for a Portugal, farei questão de usar o 'tu' corretamente nos contextos aplicáveis.
Um forte abraço!


----------

